# Mouth Gaurd?



## Sandpig (Jun 19, 2014)

Anyone wear one?

I started a couple weeks ago cause my dentist told me I needed one. Not only do I have to wear it in the gym but to bed too.

I hated it at first but after getting used to it, I kinda like it now. Having that thing in there, I can feel how I would unconsciously grind my teeth.

Being older I guess I'm going to need to use it for the rest of my life and that's fine with me.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jun 19, 2014)

I've used one before simply for the reason when I'm working out I'm I usually have either my headphones or my necklace in my teeth. It did help a little. I think I remember Jay or someone promoting some sorta mouth guard a while ago. I got one that football/athletes wear tastes like cherry and no string to attach to a helmet.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jun 19, 2014)

I do have a chipped tooth from hitting myself with a dumbbell


----------



## Magnus82 (Jun 19, 2014)

Phoe2006 said:


> I do have a chipped tooth from hitting myself with a dumbbell



I did the same thing.


----------



## Sully (Jun 19, 2014)

I used one when I started training jiu jitsu, but it effected my breathing too much. Don't need one when I lift, I think. My mouth tends to open up wider when I lift hard. Probably an unconscious reaction to needing to breathe more air in.


----------



## Sandpig (Jun 19, 2014)

Phoe2006 said:


> I think I remember Jay or someone promoting some sorta mouth guard a while ago



Where do you think I got mine? 

It's actually an Under Armour piece for the bottoms.


----------



## Alinshop (Jun 20, 2014)

I saw a guy wearing a fluorescent green one in the gym the other night. It matched his fluorescent green shirt.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jun 20, 2014)

I use one .. broke too many molars grinding out extra reps..
Shock dr gravity 2. 20 $ lasts 3 months.  Can talk and breath with it in. ST-2


----------



## Sandpig (Jun 20, 2014)

Alinshop said:


> I saw a guy wearing a fluorescent green one in the gym the other night. It matched his fluorescent green shirt.


Not sure if mine would be considered fluorescent, but it is green and yellow.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jun 20, 2014)

I had a red one tasted like cherry. Think its the same brand as ib's atleast looks the same. I found my step daughter and dog chewing on it so needless to say I don't have mine anymore


----------



## Alinshop (Jun 21, 2014)

Sandpig said:


> Where do you think I got mine?
> 
> It's actually an Under Armour piece for the bottoms.



I am finally putting things together, are you the same sandpig on MD?


----------



## MattG (Jun 21, 2014)

Phoe2006 said:


> I do have a chipped tooth from hitting myself with a dumbbell



That sucks. I chipped one before trying to get an extra heavy set of curls up 10 years ago...gritted my front teeth hard as hell and snapped the damn tip off.lol


----------



## Sandpig (Jun 21, 2014)

Alinshop said:


> I am finally putting things together, are you the same sandpig on MD?



Yes, but I'm rarely there anymore since Jay signed with Flex.


----------



## Alinshop (Jun 21, 2014)

Sandpig said:


> Yes, but I'm rarely there anymore since Jay signed with Flex.




That's right! It's been a while since I've posted over there, but I do remember you. Anyway, it's nice to have you here.


----------



## humpthebobcat (Jun 25, 2014)

safety and prevention, I love it! good info, sounds like everyone could use one in the gym and most could use it at night... know a buddy who swears by one, he actually told me it changed his life!


----------



## Sandpig (Jun 25, 2014)

After using it for about a week, I must say, I like using it.

In the gym at least. Not crazy about wearing it to bed, especially considering the dryness of the air out here.

I got to admit, most nights I forget to put it anyway.


----------



## psych (Jun 26, 2014)

I use the molar one by under armor.  I broke a back molar that was dead and had to have what was left of it removed....that was horrible!

I use it when in my gear on bench/squat/and dead.


----------



## Sandpig (Jun 26, 2014)

psych said:


> I use the molar one by under armor.  I broke a back molar that was dead and had to have what was left of it removed....that was horrible!
> 
> I use it when in my gear on bench/squat/and dead.



That's the same one I have. Color and everything.


----------

